# Verslavingen > Roken >  Stoppen met roken dmv zyban, wie ook?

## nyonyo

Hallo allemaal,

Ik was het van de week zo beu met het roken, ben naar de huisarts gestapt en heb zyban gekregen. Ben gelijk begonnen met die pillen, 1 per dag, vandaag is de derde dag, morgen moet ik twee pillen nemen.
Komende dinsdag is mijn stopdag 06-06-06. Iemand ervaring met zyban??

Groetjes kitty

----------


## Happy Peter

Nee, wel met de BioHealthChip-Anti Nicotine. Geen pillen dus en gewoon op internet te krijgen
Peter

----------


## Hubetubekelubus

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Ik was het van de week zo beu met het roken, ben naar de huisarts gestapt en heb zyban gekregen. Ben gelijk begonnen met die pillen, 1 per dag, vandaag is de derde dag, morgen moet ik twee pillen nemen.
> Komende dinsdag is mijn stopdag 06-06-06. Iemand ervaring met zyban??
> 
> Groetjes kitty


Persoonlijk heb ik er geen ervaring mee maar mijn partner is dmv Zyban gestopt. Hij heeft precies gedaan wat de doker hem voorgeschreven had en het werkte uitstekend. Hij had eerst nog wel steeds trek in een cigaret maar dat werd steeds minder en hij is er nu al een jaar van af.
Niet opgeven hoor, gewoon doorgaan. Het is echt de moeite waard.
Succes ermee.

----------


## Wendy

En Kitty, ben je nog steeds gestopt met roken?

----------


## sweetyke

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Ik was het van de week zo beu met het roken, ben naar de huisarts gestapt en heb zyban gekregen. Ben gelijk begonnen met die pillen, 1 per dag, vandaag is de derde dag, morgen moet ik twee pillen nemen.
> Komende dinsdag is mijn stopdag 06-06-06. Iemand ervaring met zyban??
> 
> Groetjes kitty


Hallo zyban is zeer goed maar natuurlijk duur , ook nu is er een nieuw programma op basis van pillen om te stoppen met roken , ze zijn pas op de belgsiche markt , maar ze zijn enkel verkrijgaar met voorschrift het gaat om champix en deze zou ook zeer goed werken
groetjes xxx

----------


## WeeWee

@Happy Peter.

Aangezien je zelf mensen oproep op een andere thread om mee te doen aan een double blind onderzoek t.b.v. biohealthchip lijk je me nou niet echt een onafhankelijke consument

Het zou je me niks verbazen als je volledige naam dan ook H.P. Dijkhuizen is

----------


## Riccardo23

Hallo Beste mensen,, ik ben 23 jaar oud en ik wilde op de 24/11/09 stoppen met roken ik heb op die datum zyban medicijne van de huis arts voor geschereven gehad ik ben hier inmiddels een week met sigaretten begonnen en eigenlijk daarna zou ik nog meer weken met zyban verder hadden moetten gaan maar ik heb dit de 2de week maar 4dagen volgehouden dit ivm dat zyban medicijnen niet goed waaren voor mij ik werd helemaal gek in me zelf ik heb halucinaties gekregen daar door in mijn slaap droomde ik dat er een vliegtuig boven mijn huis neer storte en dit soort dingen had ik normaal niet en ik werd er ook heel rustig op het leek wel als of ik mij zelf niet meer was voelde me heel erg slapjes spieren deden zeer tijdens het zwemmen en ook op straat mensen zien roken dit maakte me helemaal gek door cyban ik ben hier op 28/11/09 met cyban gestopt en verder gegaan met roken ,, ik vind het niet goed van me zelf dat ik weer verder gegaan ben met roken ik had een heele goede reden om te stoppen met roken namenlijk wou ik heel graag mee doen met popstars 2010 maar ja dat zal hem warschijnenlijk niet meer worden of zou je als je rookt wel mee kunnen doen met popstars 2010 ??? laat het mij even weten als iemand hier ervaring mee heeft alvast bedankt Mvg:riccardo.

----------


## Sylvia93

Zoals ik al in een ander topic gezegt heb: Je kunt wel meedoen aan zo'n programma wanneer je rookt. Alhoewel je wel rekening moet houden dat sigaretten van binnen best wel wat aantast. Hier moet je rekening mee houden: 
Roken

Roken doet de stembanden opzwellen, en zo krijg je een zware stem. De teer slaat op je stembanden, waardoor deze irriteren en je stem 'rauw' gaat klinken. Als je je stem vaak gebruikt, zul je moeten praten met kracht, waardoor je je stembanden nog meer overbelast.
Ten slotte kan roken uiteindelijk ook leiden tot een chronische verdikking van je stembanden. Weefselvocht hoopt zich dan op onder je stembanden, waardoor deze moeilijker kunnen trillen. Hogere tonen worden dan vaak een probleem, maar ook klinkt je stem monotoner en hees. Uiteindelijk kan zich een kankergezwel op je stembanden vormen.


Wat hier staat gebeurd natuurlijk niet in alle gevallen, maar het kan wel.

----------


## Riccardo23

Ai Ai Ai ,, ja idd dat is waar ,, maar ja dan moet ik gewoon wat minder roken dan dat ik normaal doe normaal rook ik op een dag toch best wel aardig wat en dan zou ik dat wel kunnen verminderen en dan moet het wel lukken met die popstars 2010 denk ik :-) Laat popstars 2010 maar komen mischien dat ik dan wel mee doe is nog niet zeker maar ga er wel heel erg druk over nadenken en elke dag wat zingen wie weet Groet Riccardo.

----------


## Sylvia93

Je kunt het beste gewoon een beetje afbouwen.
Zoals je zelf al zegt, je rookt best veel per dag. Probeer het steeds een beetje te minderen met 1 sigaret minder om te beginnen per dag. Gaat dat goed probeer je een week later bijv nog een sigaret minder, en probeer dat dan weer een week vol te houden etc. Misschien dat het je zo lukt om af te bouwen. Het blijft natuurlijk moeilijk, maar zo in 1x stoppen lijkt mij moeilijker dan afbouwen.

----------


## Riccardo23

Tja, het is te proberen nartuurlijk :-) maar goed ik ga slapen weltrusten allemaal Groetjes van Riccardo.

----------


## Sylvia93

Succes! Hoop dat het je lukt met stoppen of nja afbouwen  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

zyban is eigenlijk een AD die doordat je je goed, voelt het soms beter gaat met stoppen
de AD naam van zyban is wellbutrin en wordt gegeven aan depressieve mensen, mijn vriendin krijgt 300mg, maar als je met zyban wilt starten en je moet daarvoor naar HA, voor stoppen met roken wordt dan 150mg meestaal gegeven
heb zelf ook een poging gedaan met zyban, maar daar ik ook al AD had heb ik niets gemerkt en is mijn stoppoging dus ook (weer) mislukt

----------

